# Painting over AwlGrip



## PGolz (Feb 19, 2020)

Well the Highsider is due for a freshen up, mostly due to me taking a turn too quick in the truck and rolling the trailer, but also from the oysters and what not. Boat is currently painted with AwlGrip and I need to fill a few gouges and do some light glass work before I paint again. My question is, can I paint over the existing AwlGrip in lieu of sanding the whole thing down to the glass? I’ve read some mixed opinions on this elsewhere but wanted to get the communities input and experiences. Thinking a light sand and fresh coat of primer will suffice instead of taking it all off. Also, paint over with AwlGrip again? Or a different (hopefully cheaper) product?
Thanks


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I imagine if you scuffed it and put a proper primer on it , you could coat it with many different products. But probably easier to go with Awlgrip again. I have scuffed Awlgrip and painted over it with single part poly and also oil base enamel.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Finish repairs in 180 grit
Prime with 2 part eurathane primer
Sand whole hull with 320 and if spraying use aircraft 200
If roll and tip use regular awlgrip


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry allcraft 2000


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I agree with mr. Hadley for the most part. Bust your glass work down to 80 to glass on. Finish that to 180. Rest of boat scuff to 180. Use top coat your usings primer. Sand that to 320. Do the finish coat now. If spraying awlcraft 2000 is very nice to buff. Will give a very professional result. An old painters 2cents. Lol


----------

